# REALLY????



## sanj (Apr 26, 2012)

This is what Mr. KR chooses as the first winner for his competition 
http://www.adorama.com/ALC/BlogArticle.aspx?googleid=0013686&alias=Ken-Rockwell-Photo-Contest-Winners

Hmmmm..

(Admin: I did not know where to post this so put it in here... You please move it where you think is should be..)


----------

